# FA not working for JUST me?



## Hexiis (Jun 26, 2008)

I haven't been able to access FA for the past 2 weeks or so... I was on the phone with my friend this weekend and she said she was just on FA and it was working, and yet I had been trying to get on the site all day. I've been able to load other websites just fine...

I still currently can't get it to load.... is the site DOWN? Or am I having some weird problem? Can anyone help me?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 26, 2008)

Well the site is not down. Your provider may be relying on an old DNS cache.

Try this:
http://www.lightningsupport.com/index.php?c=20&id=82&page=index_v2

Then also try http://www.updatexp.com/dns-windows-xp.html

in the command prompt like tracert type ipconfing /flushdns

See if that gets it working for you.


----------



## Hexiis (Jun 26, 2008)

Hmm... that... didn't work. :/

I tried flushing it multiple times and then tried turning off dnscaching. Still nothing.


----------



## Zekumas (Jun 27, 2008)

I currently get a 504 error when trying to access the main site.


----------



## Magica (Jun 27, 2008)

Just got the 503 error of doom, here.


----------



## WarMocK (Jun 27, 2008)

Zekumas said:


> I currently get a 504 error when trying to access the main site.


+1

-.-


----------



## Zekumas (Jun 27, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> +1
> 
> -.-



I was gettign a 504 error. not a 505


----------



## yak (Jun 27, 2008)

504 = http://www.checkupdown.com/status/E504.html

Temporary problems on FA server.


----------



## yak (Jun 27, 2008)

503 403 = Access denied. You are IP banned or trying to get somewhere you are not allowed to go.


----------



## yak (Jun 27, 2008)

OP:
Start -> Run -> type "notepad c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts" -> delete all FA related entries from there.

If fails, post me the output of

"ping www.furaffinity.net" and
"tracert www.furaffinity.net"


----------



## Aurali (Jun 27, 2008)

yak said:


> 503 = Access denied. You are IP banned or trying to get somewhere you are not allowed to go.




503 = Service unavailable
403 = Forbidden
:3


----------



## yak (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, I typo'd there with 403.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 28, 2008)

504 error here too.

lol FA


----------



## yak (Jun 28, 2008)

mrchris said:


> 504 error here too.
> 
> lol FA



Oh well, I'll live.


----------



## Wolfbane (Jun 29, 2008)

Mainsite is NOT responding for me at all at the moment D:


----------



## Lucareon (Jun 29, 2008)

sweetheartwolf said:


> Mainsite is NOT responding for me at all at the moment D:



Same here.


----------



## Wolfbane (Jun 29, 2008)

Lucareon said:


> Same here.



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=22030


----------



## Lucareon (Jun 29, 2008)

sweetheartwolf said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=22030



LOL, I saw that thread, but didn't pay it any heed since it had the wrong date. My bad ^_^


----------



## Nanakisan (Jun 29, 2008)

Hexiis said:


> Hmm... that... didn't work. :/
> 
> I tried flushing it multiple times and then tried turning off dnscaching. Still nothing.




theres is one other alternative but not recommended.

you can try a different DNS server ip other then the one you are using now.
ten to one if your using comcast which prolly is your ISP then get away from their DNS's and find one thats within 1 or two states from you.
i've been using verizons 4.2.2.2 and it works like a dream.


----------



## PurpleDragon (Jun 29, 2008)

FA should rename itself to Peekaboofinity... now you see me, now you don't. *sigh*


----------



## Nanakisan (Jun 29, 2008)

PurpleDragon said:


> FA should rename itself to Peekaboofinity... now you see me, now you don't. *sigh*



ok that was epic and funny this is so ftw
GHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## WarMocK (Jun 29, 2008)

PurpleDragon said:


> FA should rename itself to Peekaboofinity... now you see me, now you don't. *sigh*


YMMD!
Unfortunately the topic is too serious to make jokes about it. :-/

Btw: "Tag am Meer" ftw! - aber nur unplugged. ^^


----------



## FalIndelstan (Jun 29, 2008)

-points to Site Status forum for info on current outage-


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jun 29, 2008)

Did you change your windows hosts file at one time to point to a static IP?  I did, for some issue they were having at one point, and had to remove it to make the site work after this latest change.

I don't remember the file extension, just search for a file with hosts in it in the windows directory and edit it with notepad.  If you see a line for furaffinity, delete it.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 29, 2008)

Why is it that FA always has the troubles and FAP has far fewer problems? It's always (or almost always) been up when FA is apparently having server trouble.


----------



## Riguel (Jun 29, 2008)

In all my years of surfing the net and going through different sites, I have never seen a site down so much. :/
Its actually really sad and the FA team really needs to take a look at what's causing this major problem and seriously fix it. I think it has to be a hardware issue. I know I wouldn't mind waiting a few days for them to fix a major problem so it would prevent this from happening every two days :/


----------



## QT Melon (Jun 29, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Why is it that FA always has the troubles and FAP has far fewer problems? It's always (or almost always) been up when FA is apparently having server trouble.



Umm as a frequent user of both sites sir, I don't think this is a good comparison. I've seen downtimes and error messages from both sites. I've seen FAP go down when it receives FA's traffic because FA went down. 

I've had uploads time out on me more on FAP than FA. What is even more frustrating unlike FA, where I just have to go back a step and not have to re-enter data, on FAP I have to start over. They also have the most horrible tagging system that gets in my way every time I make a submission. It was to the point I didn't want to bother tagging my works. They revamped the site but it isn't much better. It might look prettier, but I hate what the colors do to my artwork since if you use too strong of a color it changes how art looks.

I notice that FAP is mostly a ghost town unless you like getting repeat submissions from people who use FA and FAP (guilty for doing this too!) so with less users hammering the server I think it's also going to be up more.

So I don't know why sir, you'd make such a comparison without doing some checks and balances first?


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jun 29, 2008)

FurAffinity's sadly underequipped with its site architecture causing too much overhead. It's no surprise it has so much stress on it. I can't say anything about the luck with the colos, which seems to be at the point where Dragoneer should look into moving elsewhere again and getting a refund, but...

Though a kernel panic is a surprise to hear about. I suppose it's inevitable, but it's not a good thing to hear about. D:


----------



## robomilk (Jun 29, 2008)

Now then, how come the FA forum doesn't go offline as much as the mainsite?


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 29, 2008)

PurpleDragon said:


> FA should rename itself to Peekaboofinity... now you see me, now you don't. *sigh*



sad but true


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 29, 2008)

robomilk said:


> Now then, how come the FA forum doesn't go offline as much as the mainsite?



because the forums are seperate from the site. So if the site goes down the forums will not go down


----------



## Rhainor (Jun 29, 2008)

robomilk said:


> Now then, how come the FA forum doesn't go offline as much as the mainsite?



The forums have their own server, separate from the mainsite server.


----------



## acru (Jun 29, 2008)

New provider, same old issues, someone must have fallen asleep on a keyboard or something 

At least these downtimes are up on a regular basis :S


----------



## Riguel (Jun 29, 2008)

Doesn't look like the site will be up anytime soon due to AC, so everyone can quit press F5 on the keyboards every 5 secs. LOL


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah, so much for there provider's 24/7 hotline (which we still dont have any updates)


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 29, 2008)

Riguel said:


> Doesn't look like the site will be up anytime soon due to AC, so everyone can quit press F5 on the keyboards every 5 secs. LOL



so true. im guessing everyone here probably did it at least once out of disbelief. ^^


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 29, 2008)

*Is the new colo better then the old one?*

I'm not entirely sure.

Tech support for the new colo seems to not exist. FA experiences problems with the new colo just about every other day.

The new colo was supposed to resolve problems not create new ones.

Opinions?


----------



## Sslaxx (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Is the new colo better then the old one?*

You're likely to find your thread being deleted and/or merged with http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=21893 - anyway...

Frankly, this colo doesn't seem any better than the previous one. Quite considerably worse, at least from what I can see of the situation.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Is the new colo better then the old one?*



Sslaxx said:


> You're likely to find your thread being deleted and/or merged with http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=21893 - anyway...
> 
> Frankly, this colo doesn't seem any better than the previous one. Quite considerably worse, at least from what I can see of the situation.



I really think that this is a legitimate question. I don't see why it would be deleted, and don't know why it would be merged....

I have to agree as well on the colo, though. It does seem that this one is by far worse that our old one...

I'm not even sure if this colo is any faster than the old one either....


----------



## robomilk (Jun 29, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> The forums have their own server, separate from the mainsite server.



I know that, but wouldn't that suggest it's a better server, or a better colo (if it's in a different one)?


----------



## karoug (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Is the new colo better then the old one?*

It's possible that the new Co-lo doesn't have anyone actually on site 24/7 like some of the larger ones would and someone needs to be paged when there's an issue.

It could be just rotten timing this weekend with someone on the datacenter's staff. Unless it happens repeatedly I'd still hold out hope that it'll be better in the long run.

Also, one of the big problems with the last co-lo was not being able to defend against DOS attacks. It the new site doesn't have that issue it's definitely a plus.

So, I haven't given up hope yet! 
(well, maybe for _this_ weekend)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 29, 2008)

robomilk said:


> I know that, but wouldn't that suggest it's a better server, or a better colo (if it's in a different one)?



Not really, because the forums don't use the same resources as the main site. Usually a forum can run on a shared server, where FA needs its own. Having said that, it is very poor customer service with this facility right now.

_Ironpath Networks works with some of the leading datacenter providers in the world to provide you with a colocation product which is not only cost effective but *convient* to you, *facilities are staffed 24/7/365*._

Not only did they not bother with spell check and misspell "convenient" ... I'm not seeing this 24/7/365 staff support as promised.

I understand it is "biting the hand that feeds FA" but if you Google "Ironpath co-lo" our DOWNTIME is the second largest hit/return on the results.


----------



## Rhainor (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Is the new colo better then the old one?*



karoug said:


> It's possible that the new Co-lo doesn't have anyone actually on site 24/7 like some of the larger ones would and someone needs to be paged when there's an issue.



Old one wasn't staffed 24/7 either.

I agree, though, the frequency of site outages hasn't decreased, and it seems to be harder to get on-site support.



Arshes Nei said:


> ...it is very poor customer service with this facility right now.



Srsly.



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> _Ironpath Networks works with some of the leading datacenter providers in the world to provide you with a colocation product which is not only cost effective but *convient* to you, *facilities are staffed 24/7/365*._
> 
> Not only did they not bother with spell check and misspell "convenient" ... I'm not seeing this 24/7/365 staff support as promised.



Me neither.



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I understand it is "biting the hand that feeds FA" but if you Google "Ironpath co-lo" our DOWNTIME is the second largest hit/return on the results.



That's just sad.  Not to mention it's bad publicity for them.


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 29, 2008)

still offline. what has it been, like 7-8 hours at least? Maybe dragoneer should switch servers again if this keeps up.


----------



## WarMocK (Jun 29, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> still offline. what has it been, like 7-8 hours at least? Maybe dragoneer should switch servers again if this keeps up.


Yep, and hopefully to a colo whose server have better things to do than frequent reboots .


----------



## Rhainor (Jun 29, 2008)

Site Status thread says they finally got ahold of someone at the colo, who's now going to restart the server.  Site should be back up shortly.


----------



## mjriv1 (Jun 29, 2008)

Is it me or is this new colo twice as bad as the previous one?


----------



## karoug (Jun 29, 2008)

Someone needs to make a remote control finger to push the reset button. You could control it from another colocated server via ethernet!

Edit: Actually, isn't that what those lights-out cards are for? They have their own ethernet address and allow you to remotely cycle power. I have them on my HP servers but I've never purchased one for a generic server.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 29, 2008)

unfortunately after moves there does tend to be an increase in downtime while everything is sorted out, however this new server should in the long-term mean significantly less down time


----------



## mjriv1 (Jun 29, 2008)

The server may get better as things settle in but in my view that's no excuse for it to take 14 hours just to get in contact with someone at the colo.  At 12:22 am it says a trouble ticket was filed and finally at 2:20 pm they managed to get in contact with someone.

I hope you are not paying for that kind of non-service.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 29, 2008)

personally iv only ever put about $60 towards FA but yea, im sure preyfar is plenty pissed off (or will be when he finds out )


----------



## flagsdon (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm gonna go ahead and say that the admins of FA must be extremely pissed off, especially when they were aiming to get this hassle off their backs...


OH GOD NO HOW AM I EVER GONNA SURVIVE WITHOUT FURRY PORN?
Eh.


----------



## Kilroy (Jun 29, 2008)

Damn my cache; I had to reload firefox, and got all excited when the FA main page loaded upon startup! Just to find out the site isn't up; it just loaded the most recently saved copy. Boo!


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 29, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Site Status thread says they finally got ahold of someone at the colo, who's now going to restart the server.  Site should be back up shortly.



It takes 3 hours to reset a sever?


----------



## tsawolf (Jun 29, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> It takes 3 hours to reset a sever?



Try... 17 and counting.


----------



## Riguel (Jun 29, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> It takes 3 hours to reset a sever?



Apparently so >>


----------



## Riguel (Jun 29, 2008)

tsawolf said:


> Try... 17 and counting.



Damn that really blows :/


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 29, 2008)

*PRESS THE FUCKING RESET BUTTON!!!*

someone had to say it 

feels like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23Te7QAsH6w


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 29, 2008)

*WHAT ARE YOU DOING?  GET OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT*


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey, look, FA's up.

Kinda.

At least the server's confirmed to be alive.


----------



## sagemane (Jun 29, 2008)

karoug said:


> Someone needs to make a remote control finger to push the reset button. You could control it from another colocated server via ethernet!
> 
> Edit: Actually, isn't that what those lights-out cards are for? They have their own ethernet address and allow you to remotely cycle power. I have them on my HP servers but I've never purchased one for a generic server.



You can get the same benefits as a lights-out card on any server by using a PDU with remote outlet control combined with an IP KVM. Raritan and APC make some good ones:
http://raritan.com/products/power-management/remote-power-control/
http://apc.com/products/family/index.cfm?id=70
You just log in to the PDU's web interface and you can power cycle any of the outlets. If you add an IP KVM you can also control the machine even if it is having startup problems the same as you can with the lights-out cards.


----------



## yak (Jun 30, 2008)

sagemane said:


> You can get the same benefits as a lights-out card on any server by using a PDU with remote outlet control combined with an IP KVM. Raritan and APC make some good ones:
> http://raritan.com/products/power-management/remote-power-control/
> http://apc.com/products/family/index.cfm?id=70
> You just log in to the PDU's web interface and you can power cycle any of the outlets. If you add an IP KVM you can also control the machine even if it is having startup problems the same as you can with the lights-out cards.



Yes, we are aware of the products on the market, the problem is $$$$, as usual.


----------



## Riguel (Jun 30, 2008)

yak said:


> Yes, we are aware of the products on the market, the problem is $$$$, as usual.



What if you guys set up some kind of donation to go toward it? I bet a lot of FA users would donate toward it, if it meant not having 17 hours of FA outtage. :/


----------



## QT Melon (Jun 30, 2008)

Riguel said:


> What if you guys set up some kind of donation to go toward it? I bet a lot of FA users would donate toward it, if it meant not having 17 hours of FA outtage. :/



Sir, I believe the site has been asking for donations towards new hardware. I believe people's pocketbooks are rather tight at this time.


----------



## Riguel (Jun 30, 2008)

QT Melon said:


> Sir, I believe the site has been asking for donations towards new hardware. I believe people's pocketbooks are rather tight at this time.



I've only seen the donations for the site's bandwidth, not toward new hardware. Reason I posted the above ^


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 30, 2008)

Apparently this was one they had in '06 http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=4164&highlight=hardware+furaffinity

But even I've seen how they need new hardware on multiple occasions. Just because they did one round, I don't see why donations would SOLELY go for just running the bandwidth. I don't know that many sites that don't do hardware upgrades for years unless they have a standstill in traffic. Do you see the traffic decreasing or increasing?


----------



## WarMocK (Jun 30, 2008)

How much does FA need to keep the lights burning btw? Ã´O
I don't know the current price for a server with (almost) unlimited traffic.


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, im glad FA is back up and tsawolf said he was sorry on behalf of all the staff on FA for this problem, so im good.


----------



## mjriv1 (Jun 30, 2008)

The FA people have no need to apologize.
They try their best.
The fault is it taking 14 hours just to have someone at the colo to answer the phone, email or what ever method of contact was used.

Yes it was down 17 hours but 14 of it was because they could not get a response.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 30, 2008)

FA is down again, is it then?

Edit: No, it's not, my computer is just being a tard again. Scuse. =_=


----------



## WarMocK (Jun 30, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Well, im glad FA is back up and tsawolf said he was sorry on behalf of all the staff on FA for this problem, so im good.


No need for them to apologize. It's the colo who should say sorry for taking so long to push the reset button.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Jun 30, 2008)

http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/furaffinity.net

It's just you.


----------



## karoug (Jul 1, 2008)

Maybe FA can hold a raffle to raise money!

----
Join the Furaffinity Folding@Home Team!


----------



## SalemVanity (Jul 1, 2008)

I can't make an account on VCL nor can I submit work to deviant art -.- It's been a whole week of downtimes it seems.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 1, 2008)

Actually, FA's been up for a few days now. o.o


----------



## QT Melon (Jul 1, 2008)

karoug said:


> Maybe FA can hold a raffle to raise money!




Than sounds like a nice idea, but I believe there are some legal issues when it comes to raffles.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 1, 2008)

FA (and dragoneer) is hosted in Virginia, if it can follow Virginian state law then it will be fine.

EDIT:
http://www.gambling-law-us.com/State-Laws/Virginia/


----------



## QT Melon (Jul 1, 2008)

Eli said:


> FA (and dragoneer) is hosted in Virginia, if it can follow Virginian state law then it will be fine.
> 
> EDIT:
> http://www.gambling-law-us.com/State-Laws/Virginia/



Dragoneer is a server? He is hosted in VA?


----------



## Aurali (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL. No. Dragoneer isn't a Server. He's a robot!
and yes. Dragoneer is in Virginia.


----------



## Hexiis (Jul 1, 2008)

yak said:


> OP:
> Start -> Run -> type "notepad c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts" -> delete all FA related entries from there.
> 
> If fails, post me the output of
> ...




Danke... that worked ^^


----------



## Kisa (Jul 1, 2008)

im getting a 404 error


----------

